

Show HN: Movie Reviews Simplified - verdi327

Debating on seeing a movie in theaters?  Looking over rotten tomatoes you see the critics score and their feedback, but who are these users adding their reviews?  Introducing Reel Reviews, the easiest way to leave user feedback on movies.  No signup necessary.  The critics reviews are pulled from Rotten Tomatoes.  reelreviews.io<p><i></i>*The current DB for movies is limited to currently released movies and recently released dvds.  DB will grow each do though as more are added.
======
kmnc
I can vote multiple times and it is counted. I successfully reversed the vote
on the lego movie to "Don't waste your time".

Nice fluid site, but I don't understand why this is better then seeing the
user reviews on imdb/rt. As someone who looks at a lot of movie reviews and is
a huge movie buff I find number ratings to be: useless, detrimental to the
viewing experience, and massively effected by things unrelated to the movie or
its quality. I have realized that any review above 5.5 on imdb has the
potential to be a good movie to an excellent movie regardless of its actual
rating.

I personally find I get much more from reading one upvoted review on imdb,
scanning the message board topic titles and then deciding if I would like the
film or not. Once I know the things to look for in those I found it to be far
more telling of whether I will like a film or not then any RT/Imdb score. My
point is that I don't think ratings like this are useful at all and movie
rating/recommendation sites need to look in other directions.

------
verdi327
Also, it's Open sourced...

[https://github.com/verdi327/quick_tally](https://github.com/verdi327/quick_tally)

------
verdi327
[http://reelreviews.io](http://reelreviews.io)

~~~
aph7824
I just successfully changed the lego movie from dont waste your time to see at
theaters by clicking a ton....

here: t.string "ip_address"

@link = Link.find_by_code!(params[:id])

then if that link.hits.find_by_ip_address(request.remote_ip) == nil Continue
with adding a .new(:ip_address => request.remote_ip)

------
verdi327
Spammers IP Address 74.219.124.94

Hello from Hudson, OH

